# Fishlake perch tournament 2022



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

A friend and I want to do the fishlake lake ice fishing tournament for perch this winter but I can't find any info on it.

Does anybody know if they are doing the tournament this winter? Approximate dates?

Thanks


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

If I remember correctly, it has changed to a "season" tournament instead of a single day event. It just simple grew too large for the area to handle (parking, etc.).

Last year it started January 1.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Here is what I found. 
*Fish Lake Perch Tournament*
Due to COVID-19, the annual Fish Lake Perch Tournament — hosted by the DWR and several partnering organizations — will be spread over several months rather than being held on a specific day. It begins Jan. 1 and runs until Sept. 6. As its name suggests, participants will be targeting perch and can win prizes if they catch a tagged one. Two drawings for prizes will be held, one on April 1 and a second on Labor Day weekend. Details are available in this Facebook post: Log into Facebook


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> Here is what I found.
> *Fish Lake Perch Tournament*
> Due to COVID-19, the annual Fish Lake Perch Tournament — hosted by the DWR and several partnering organizations — will be spread over several months rather than being held on a specific day. It begins Jan. 1 and runs until Sept. 6. As its name suggests, participants will be targeting perch and can win prizes if they catch a tagged one. Two drawings for prizes will be held, one on April 1 and a second on Labor Day weekend. Details are available in this Facebook post: Log into Facebook


That's just mean to have a drawing for prizes on April Fools!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

twinkielk15 said:


> That's just mean to have a drawing for prizes on April Fools!


 Ya, that's funny!!


----------



## thomasgbaron (Oct 18, 2021)

Are you looking for this : Utah's Watershed Restoration Initiative


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

thomasgbaron said:


> Are you looking for this : Utah's Watershed Restoration Initiative


Interesting read. That makes it sound like they cancelled the 2021 tournament. 

I wonder if they are going to have it this winter in 2022.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

ns450f said:


> Interesting read. That makes it sound like they cancelled the 2021 tournament.
> 
> I wonder if they are going to have it this winter in 2022.


 The way I read it, they intend to continue the event. It's dependent upon the $$ to be able to subsidize what's needed to pull it off. I'm sure the fiscal budget is available to the public if one wanted to venture into it to see the breakdown.


----------



## LogoLoa (5 mo ago)

It seems that if it grew "too large" for the area to handle... that there just needed to be an alternative solution. This area of the state could use and sustain events that some deem "too large". Maybe it is just an opportunity waiting for someone to resolve. If it was handled correctly, it could be a wonderful event to BUILD from for the area.


----------

